# Removing tab from rear view mirror



## DavidH1099 (Feb 4, 2005)

My rear view mirror fell off myy 1999 Altima, how do I remove the metal tab from the mirror to re-install?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

*rear view mirror*

mine fell off too,and i had the same problem,if you use a flat screwdriver,you can pry it off,its not glued together or anything,it has a spring that holds the two together,whatever you do,dont fall for that "rear view mirror glue"-DOES NOT WORK,MINE FELL OFF AN HOUR LATER!,after that i used super glue that cost less then a DOLLOR,AND HAS HELD NOW FOR FOUR MONTHS!!!-GOOD LUCK


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

razorblade, nothing else


----------

